# Barrel length - 26" or 28"?



## WYhunter

Hi all,
This year was my first year pheasant hunting and I'm hooked. I'm looking to purchase a good all-purpose pump shotgun. It seems like most guys go with a 28" barrel. Do you lose anything going down to a 26"? What is the advantage of a 28"?


----------



## Ref

I shoot an benelli with a 24" barrel. I would NEVER go any longer. It's really quick on pheasants and easier to shoot out of a laydown blind for field hunting geese & ducks too.


----------



## indsport

My wife and I both shoot 26" barrel length for pheasants and 28" for waterfowl from blinds. The two biggest things I can think of is getting a barrel with screw in chokes, particularly if switching back and forth from steel to lead and second, pattern your gun with each choke tube. My 12 pump improved cylinder with steel is an exact match to shooting lead with a modified choke. My s x s double 12 doesn't pattern worth a darn with steel using lead chokes but with steel choke tubes, patterns fine.

Also check how the gun shoots with you shooting it. My wife's 870 wingmaster shoots high for her, while her Franchi over under shoots dead on. My double barrel is dead on while my pump 12 is slightly low and my 20 pump shoots slightly high when I use them. Mostly due to slight stock differences.

Don't claim to be a gunsmith but it is our experience.


----------



## GW

My advice would be this: forget about barrel length, go pick up a bunch of different shotguns at a sporting goods store, and find one that feels right. Who cares if it has a 28 or 24 inch barrel? I want one that is balanced and that feels "lively" in my hands.
No one can tell you which shotgun will fit your frame best.
I'm not convinced ballistically that a shotgun with a 28 inch barrel performs better than a shorter barrelled gun. 
Buy the best you can afford that fits you.
Good luck,
GW


----------



## MnPheasantGuy

I agree. Find a gun that fits you the best. I wondered the same thing after I had bought my gun. When I purchased my Rem 870 six years ago I thought I was only going to pheasant, grouse and deer hunt. Then I got hooked on waterfowling and have contemplated buying a 28" barrel. A gunsmith I talked to said that it probably would not make much of a difference ballistically, so it probably wouldn't pay. I like my 26" barrel and have had no problems taking down pheasants at long distances. I also have been able to knock down geese too. If you are pheasant hunting, find a gun that fits right and is light because you are carrying it all day. 
I recommend either a Remington 870 Wingmaster or a Browning BPS. Both are a little spendy, but are built solid. I got a BPS 12 gauge used for $260. You could also get a Rem 870 Express, but they are a little heavier. I like the 870's because they are built like tanks and are simple to clean, even in the field. The BPS is nice because it has a nice action and the shells eject down. They are just a little harder to clean.


----------



## WYhunter

Thanks everyone - lots of good advice. I appreciate all of the replies. I've found the gun that fits the best - just need to find the best deal.


----------



## Trail

WYhunter,
I'll take a contrary view to some of the other advice you've recieved. The used gun racks are littered with guns that felt "perfect" in the store and didn't work well in the field. The reason you see so many people using the longer barrel is that they swing better. They don't feel as nimble or quick in the store as the shorter barrels, however. Many of us have learned this the hard way...myself included.

Sporting clays and skeet shooters tend toward 28, 30 and even 32" because it's harder to stop the gun with the longer barrel. Our tendency with the shorter barrel is to spot shoot and we are more likely to shoot behind crossing birds. Go down to the local sporting clays range with some buddies and shoot some different guns. The season is over so there's no rush. You'll find the shorter barrel guns in general feel great in the hands but shoot lower scores...that's a generalization, but I think most experienced shooters would agree.

There's very little weight penalty to the extra 2" and your swing will be better.

Trail


----------



## trikortreat

Ref said:


> I shoot an benelli with a 24" barrel. I would NEVER go any longer. It's really quick on pheasants and easier to shoot out of a laydown blind for field hunting geese & ducks too.


 i agree with you 100%


----------



## NDSU CE

I have a BPS in 26" that I used for several years, then this year went to w 28" browning silver. Like em both, the people at the stores told me that the 28" were a little faster out of the muzzel I assume this would be due to the longer distance that the shot may accelerate but I have noticed little to no difference in my 26" and 28"


----------



## mrb

barrel lenth is part of the balance to a gun,
but I have sold thousands of shotguns!, and the difference in gun models mean a lot too, 
the reason trap, and skeet shooters shoot the longer barrels

is because of the fact that they do not have a large reciever, and thus the longer barrel give them better handling!( and a few extra FPS too) but on a pump or an auto, a 24 or better 26 inch barrel will work just as well, and the shorter barrel will making hunting with it a lot easier!! to handle in the field, and the woods!

best thing I can tell you is to shoulder( and orbetter shoot) as many guns as you can
I know for a fact, a gun that fits you will allow you to shoot better than a expencive one that doesn't!! no matter the barrel lenth
fit is a big deal with shotguns!!, and follow through is next!! on the list!!


----------



## 1100 LT20

personally i shoot a 28''
you should forget about the length and find one that feels good in your hands


----------



## Zeboy

First - go back and read mrb's post again.

You can't compare barrel lengths between O/U's and autos. The receiver is much longer on autos. It is all about the balance of the gun. IMO the overall length of the gun is what is important.

When shooting O/U's I wouldn't go shorter than 28" barrels. I have before and they ended up on the used gun rack in under 2 years. When it comes to my auto's, the overall length of mine are at least as long (usually slightly longer) as my O/U's with 28" barrels. I believe their barrel length is only 24" or 26". Receiver lengths on autos and pumps have a lot more variation than on O/U's.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

"mrb" has it right. Balance in a shotgun is very important. Also, as "mrb" stated the action length in a break open gun is shorter than it is in a pump or semi-auto, and consequently you don't need long barrel lengths in a pump or auto.

Also the amount of velosity lost from a couple of inches of barrel length is insignificant.

A smooth swing is vital to scoring and hitting a flying target. Short barrels can be "whippy" and longer barrels tend to slow and smooth the swing.

Here's the most improtant thing to do when purchasing a new shotgun:

Holding the shotgun at "Port Arms" close both eyes. Mount the gun with both eyes closed. When gun is fully mounted and in position to shoot open your eyes. (The best situation is to shoot with both eyes open)

If the gun fits you correctly you should have a good sight picture. Should you see a great deal of barrel when you open up your eyes, or the front bead is not visable look at another make or model as that particular gun does not fit and unless your willing to alter the configuration of the butt stock it will never fit you and you will shoot poorly.

If the gun doesn't fit you it doesn't matter how long or short the barrel length is. If you can't see the target properly you cannot hit it consistantly. And that's a fact!


----------

